# Instapaper for iPod help



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I got the instapaper app for my iPod touch. After it downloaded, I signed in with my email address. I followed the instructions for adding th bookmark for an iPod. I've got the bookmark. When I use it, it says the page has been saved. If I go to the instapaper website I can see what I've saved.  If I open the app where I'm supposed to read content offline there's nothing there. Does anyone know what I've done or missed where it isn't showing up offline? Thanks for your help.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

have you made sure Instapaper is syncing with it's server in order to download your articles?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

How do I do that?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The guy who created Instapaper is on the Kindle board section (The firs forum). He has a lot of help on is posts. I am new to Istapaper, and don't use it often enough to help. It's a really cool app though! Never tried it for the iPad... just my laptop.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know how but now it's working. I didn't do anything differently.  Thanks for your help.


----------

